# High Definition Percentages



## smiddy (Apr 5, 2006)

I ran a poll about a year or so ago to get a feel for people's choice on their television watching. Let's see how wer'e doing now...


----------



## lwilli201 (Dec 22, 2006)

I voted 75% but 95% HD would be more precise. Some college basketball games I want to watch are locally produced only in SD.


----------



## rudeney (May 28, 2007)

If it ain't in HD, it ain't on my HDTV!


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

I voted 50%, but that's mainly due to some of my wifes shows (Peoples Court, Judge Judy) which record every day and my poker shows (World Poker Tour, Late Night Poker, etc.) which are also in SD.

Are SL's are about 90% HD, but the actual shows are closer to 50/50.


----------



## LarryFlowers (Sep 22, 2006)

If it isn't in HD, I have to really, really want to see it... something like Primeval...


----------



## smiddy (Apr 5, 2006)

This is shaping up pretty well actually, thanks! Keep'm coming!


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

We still watch some shows only available in SD. Like _Mad Men_ on AMC, e.g., and some DIY network shows. I still find it unbelievable that DIY is not yet HD.

Voted 75%, but like *lwilli*, 90-95% HD would more closely reflect reality. /steve

PS: Just realized I rolled four 6's with this post! :lol:


----------



## JACKIEGAGA (Dec 11, 2006)

Smiddy I voted 75% because there are some show I like that are not in HD. Other than that I try to watch everything in HD


----------



## Steve615 (Feb 5, 2006)

Voted 75% here,but in the overall scheme of things,it would be more like 90-95%.


----------



## jimmyv2000 (Feb 15, 2007)

75%+ for me.
just waiting for a few of more of my fav channles to be inHD
Hopefully soon!


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

Nearly all is HD these days, especially since the agreement with Lin.

I like "Cool Tools" and DIY as a whole so there's some SD. That's about it on a regular basis.

I will watch something I come across that I like no matter the format.

Mike


----------



## paulman182 (Aug 4, 2006)

I'm about 50/50 due to the classic movies I watch on TCM & FMN, and the independents from IFC and Sundance.


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

I voted 100% but it is more likely 95%. I have the SD alternate channels hidden in the guide.


----------



## smiddy (Apr 5, 2006)

So far the trend is holding, but this time I had a couple of 0%-ers and a few more 25%-ers, if I recall right. If I do this poll again, say in 6 months, I suspect that I will seperate it further to see the difference between 100% and 75% more granularly.


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

Still have to watch The Travel Channel which still is being presented by Directv in HD for whatever reason. Also, History International Channel. 

Why The Travel Channel in HD hasn't been picked up by Directv is a mystery to me??? They must be negotiating a cheaper rate.


----------



## smiddy (Apr 5, 2006)

richierich said:


> Still have to watch The Travel Channel which still is being presented by Directv in HD for whatever reason. Also, History International Channel.
> 
> Why The Travel Channel in HD hasn't been picked up by Directv is a mystery to me??? They must be negotiating a cheaper rate.


I am thinking there is some reason why DirecTV hasn't picked it up either. There are a couple of others too. I suspect it is pretty complicated to include current amount of bandwidth along with providing local channels to more markets. I suspect we'll never know the details...but I hope, with D12 to be launched, I suspect we'll get more HD Nationally, which I would think will include The Travel Channel in HD.


----------



## ziggy29 (Nov 18, 2004)

75% is probably closest. I generally look for stuff to watch in HD, but if there's something "must-see" that's only available to me in SD, I suck it up and watch that.


----------



## n3ntj (Dec 18, 2006)

The only SD programming I watch is the local news and a few old shows like Emergency! and Quincy.. just about everything else is HD, so I would have said approx. 90% but it wasn't an option.


----------



## Grentz (Jan 10, 2007)

75% here. I prefer HD, but if it has to be SD its ok.

Somethings like Always Sunny are only in SD anyhow (even on the HD station) and the programing quality is more important than just being in HD a lot of the time.

I also use a modulator to my 32" LCD so it is all SD anyways (but HD still does look a bit better even down converted)


----------



## Cholly (Mar 22, 2004)

Around 75% here - several shows I watch regularly are only available to me in 4:3. I'm eagerly waiting for Time Warner to provide our area with SDV adapters so I can see their new HD offerings.


----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

I picked 75%. 
If a program I want to watch is in HD I watch it in HD. 
If its not in HD I watch it in SD.
But 75% of the time the stuff I watch is in HD .


----------



## smiddy (Apr 5, 2006)

This is exactly how I anticipated the poll would go, skewed more towards the top versus last years. Thanks everyone!


----------



## 4HiMarks (Jan 21, 2004)

I don't understand what the poll is asking. Do you want to know what percentange of programming I watch that is in HD, or that I *want* to be in HD, or if I make viewing choices based on whether it is in HD, or what?


----------



## smiddy (Apr 5, 2006)

4HiMarks said:


> I don't understand what the poll is asking. Do you want to know what percentange of programming I watch that is in HD, or that I *want* to be in HD, or if I make viewing choices based on whether it is in HD, or what?


Whoa, you're correct it isn't very clear, is it?! I am seeking to see the percentage HD programming you watch, simply. I'm not concerned about the issues with stretcho vision etcetera, just the programs you watch, if they are in HD, what percentage of all the programs you watch are in HD. Does that clear it up?


----------



## machavez00 (Nov 2, 2006)

Most of the channels I watch are HD now. There are few, like G4, that are still SD.


----------



## 4HiMarks (Jan 21, 2004)

machavez00 said:


> Most of the channels I watch are HD now. There are few, like G4, that are still SD.


I mostly watch HD too, although I stopped watching G4 shortly after they sacked the entire cast of "The Screen Savers" and turned it into a lame show with an even lamer name.


----------



## smiddy (Apr 5, 2006)

4HiMarks said:


> I mostly watch HD too, although I stopped watching G4 shortly after they sacked the entire cast of "The Screen Savers" and turned it into a lame show with an even lamer name.


What the heck happened there anyway? :nono: I used to watch that channel too until then.

Every, thanks for participating in this poll, as I said I will start another one in a year or so with better granularity towards the top 25% since this is the mitigation I think in determining where folks are.


----------

